# 2012 VW Passat TDI



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Just watched a Motorweek review of the new Passat TDI. Overall they liked it, nice fit and finish, rated 43 mpg on the highway, available with both a manual and DSG tranny. Much bigger than the previous Passat with lots of rear seat room and a huge trunk. The ride is a little soft but overall pretty good handling. Made in the new VW plant in Chattanooga, TN. Rear styling is very similar to the E90 BMW. Front end is rather plain. TDI is priced at $26,675 base. If Americans want to embrace an affordable, diesel family sedan this is the car. I may well consider one for my wife next year.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just wish they'd do it in a wagon. Was that base with the automatic? I thought it was going to be in the 25s is why I ask.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I rented a previous generation VW Passat diesel in the UK. After awhile I was starting to think that the fuel gauge was broken. It turned out I was averaging 46mpgs.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I just wish they'd do it in a wagon. Was that base with the automatic? I thought it was going to be in the 25s is why I ask.


If you want a diesel wagon, try the Audi A3 TDI


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

aborwick said:


> If you want a diesel wagon, try the Audi A3 TDI


To me that has the same basic problem as the Jetta wagon, borderline too small. A Passat Wagon though I'd think would be the perfect size. Actually is the A3 perhaps the same size as the Jetta? I have read where people have issues that they feel the A3 TDI is more or less a glorified Golf wagon(which is the Jetta sportwagen here) with an unjustified premium for that. I'd like to get a wagon to replace my truck with.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> To me that has the same basic problem as the Jetta wagon, borderline too small. A Passat Wagon though I'd think would be the perfect size.


Yeah, A3 is too small for my wife, too. Also, VW has dropped AWD with their diesel offerings. I would like to replace our Toyota Highlander with something a little smaller and more fuel efficient (the Highlander Hybrid doesn't really cut it - too big and only ok mileage).


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

I was excited when I heard the A3 wagon was going to be available with the TDI. But when it was released without quattro and without a manual, I couldn't get over the price premium compared to a 4-dr Golf TDI. 

Graham


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

My VW CA's arranging for me to test drive the Passat TDI the moment it gets to the dealership this Fall.

I told him I would only consider it if it comes in a wagon since I already have 2 sedans TDI.

I couldn't justify getting an E350BT which is also a sedan so tomorrow morning I am taking delivery of a 2011 M-B ML350BlueTec with the following options:

ML 350 BlueTEC 4MATIC***8482; GRAND EDITION PACKAGE:
PARKTRONIC. 
Power adjustable passenger's seat. 3-position memory package.
Exterior power folding mirrors.
COMAND APS with hard drive-based navigation, LINGUATRONIC voice control, DVD changer, 4GB Music Register and SD memory slot.
Luxury front headrests.
EASY-PACK power tailgate. 
Rear view camera. 
Passive Blind Spot Assist. 
Media interface. 
KEYLESS-GO. 
115V power socket. 
Anthracite Poplar wood trim. Ambient lighting. 
ARTICO leather dashboard.
Black ARTICO leather with contrast stitching. 
Black roof liner. 
20" 10-spoke bi-colour alloy wheels.

It also has the AMG sports steering and I'm getting the front windows tinted to the same tint as the rear and a clear bra installed.










My BMW CA has been trying to get me to buy an X5 from him but the SO prefers a M-B SUV over the X5 so I had to obey the Boss!:angel:

Maybe if and when the F10 535d comes I might then trade in my 335d.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

GB said:


> I was excited when I heard the A3 wagon was going to be available with the TDI. But when it was released without quattro and without a manual, I couldn't get over the price premium compared to a 4-dr Golf TDI.
> 
> Graham


Back before I bought the BMW, I had heard about the A3 TDI. I too was excited about but then found out no quarto and no MT. I never bothered to go and look at one at that point. I did not know until probably this year that the A3 was the same motor as the Golf/Jetta. I like the looks of the A3 but never could justify the markup over a Sportwagen and especially when the VW has a little more room.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

The Jetta TDI wagon is very nice and drives well but clearly not as roomy as the Passat. Last time I went to Germany on vacation I rented a Passat Variant TDI (also referred to as an Estate Wagon). It was very roomy, plenty of power for cruising at 90 mph on the Autobahn.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmorin49 said:


> The Jetta TDI wagon is very nice and drives well but clearly not as roomy as the Passat. Last time I went to Germany on vacation I rented a Passat Variant TDI (also referred to as an Estate Wagon). It was very roomy, plenty of power for cruising at 90 mph on the Autobahn.


Yes, but from what I have been reading online the only VW wagon we can get our hands on will be the Jetta Sportwagen. Wagons seem to just be a rare breed here even though from a usable space aspect they typically are better than most SUVs.


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like a great highway commuter car...likely more suited to that type of driving than any hybrid. 

Price point is good too.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I read somewhere that the new (larger) Passat would be available in a Sportwagon TDI version at some point. The A3 is also growing a bit too, and a TDI is supposed to be available here in the Tiguan as well next model year ('13). Anecdotal info from a family member who has the last year's Jetta TDI sportwagon, indicates that breaking 50 mpg is not unusual on long trips. They came out of a Accord hybrid and are thrilled at the mileage and performance compared to that.:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

UncleJ said:


> I read somewhere that the new (larger) Passat would be available in a Sportwagon TDI version at some point. The A3 is also growing a bit too, and a TDI is supposed to be available here in the Tiguan as well next model year ('13). Anecdotal info from a family member who has the last year's Jetta TDI sportwagon, indicates that breaking 50 mpg is not unusual on long trips. They came out of a Accord hybrid and are thrilled at the mileage and performance compared to that.:thumbup:


If you stumble upon where you read that about the Passat then I'd like to see it. Everything I read either said the opposite or implied it. But I guess anything can happen at some point in time. Kind of like the TDI A6, I was reading that we should eventually see that in around two years. Was kind of hoping a TDI A7 might be in the cards. As far as Accords, I am still disappointed that they did not bring their diesels over here.


----------

